# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار المؤتمرات والندوات القانونية >  دعوة لحضور المؤتمر الدولي تطوير السياحة والفندقة في الوطن العربي - يونيو 2012

## عاصم

المؤتمر الدولي
تطوير السياحة والفندقة في الوطن العربي
The Conference of Development of
Tourism and Hostelry and in the Arab World
الأردن - عمان 7-9 يونيو 2012 	AMMAN-JORDAN 7-9 June 2012

تحية طيبة وبعد:

           انطلاقا من العمل على تحقيق جامعة الشرق الأوسط لرسالتها العلمية واستمرارا للجهود الأكاديمية للعمل على تطوير العمل السياحي والفندقي في الدول العربية، فإنه يسر جامعة الشرق الأوسط - عمان - الأردن - دعوتكم ودعوة منسوبيكم للمشاركة بحضور المؤتمر الدولي

تطوير السياحة والفندقة في الوطن العربي

            والذي سيعقد خلال الفترة من الخميس 7/6/2012 وحتى السبت 9/6/2012 في جامعة الشرق الأوسط في مدينة عمان - الأردن.
           علماً بأنه سيقدم في المؤتمر أوراق عمل وورش تدريبية مصاحبة من نخبة من الخبراء في مجال السياحة والفندقة والتدريب والتأهيل وسوق العمل على مستوى القطاع العام والقطاع الخاص.
يرجى مشاهدة المرفقات

للتواصل أو التسجيل في المؤتمر

http://travel2012.jilwan.com

----------

